# Gas and water



## stoveguy13 (Jun 13, 2008)

Johnson gas / mendota is under water with flooding in inside there offices they said they have 3-5 feet of water in the building.


----------



## stoveguy13 (Jun 13, 2008)

They are a gas fireplace maker. they are not able to do anything so if someone had something on order with them it may be a wait.


----------

